# Matching luggage



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

In fact now I think about it, couples with matching outfits too. Why ??? ???


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Or in the states, mother and daughter ranges...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

its great this is what my dog takes away ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My suitcases allways match 75% of the others on the luggage conveyer. Bugger


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> My suitcases allways match 75% of the others on the luggage conveyer. Â Bugger


you should by one of those fetching elaticated multi coloured bands that seems to work.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrr Ummmmm.
Might have allready got one. :-X :-X :-X


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

All those matalan cases :-/ 
Shell suits   
Football shirts


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> All those matalan cases Â :-/
> Shell suits
> Football shirts


 is this the snob in you coming out davidg


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Mark 
It can't come out of him.
He's like a stick of rock.
All the way through. ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No mine is a rugby shirt  x 2 ,one each


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Fibber.
It's a white polo shirt.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i will get my burberry coat then ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Yuck.
So Tacky


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Granny ,sorry not just white ......................
Only two colours CHERRY & WHITE 
Mark .
You get your billberry coat then


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Granny ,sorry not just white ......................
> Only two colours CHERRY & WHITE Â
> Mark .
> You get your billberry coat then Â












goodnight [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You keep a Piccy Of your COAT.    
How sad is that. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Look's like a flasher mac to me


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> You keep a poccy of your COAT
> How sad is that.


i have poccy's of loads of things,you should see all my corn


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Back on topic.
The piccy's is in case you loose you coat from out of your matching luggage.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeh ! i bet he has burberry luggage


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

wrong


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah .
And i bet it matches 75% of the other cases on the conveyor belt.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Yeah .
> And i bet it matches 75% of the other cases on the conveyor belt.


 i know totally sick i don't have one really for that very reason all them shell suits and vuitton what's all that about?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Like i said matalan YELLOW luggage


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

All my luggage matches and hubby's does with mine too so we have his and hers ;D.

When I buy a pair of shoes I like a matching bag sometimes too with a matching purse .

And I only ever like to wear two colours at once in clothing that also match 8).

And my house is all matching colour schemes  ;D.

I like things that match  even striking my bottom when I pass wind LOLOL ;D ...ewwwww I don't really do that I am a lady .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In fact now I think about it, couples with matching outfits too. Why Â ??? ???


TK Mexx Culture. Â Suggests a shallow life and not well-travelled - yet strangely vocal with it. Â 

These are the fuckers filmed on Reality Airport progs getting all indignant 'cos the Scum Air prices they paid are not reflected in their First Class expectations.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

And the way they all looked shocked and outraged at the crap service!

FFS - haven't they seen a single episode in the last 3 years???


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You mean to say that no-one has the Audi TT matching luggage set yet? Made by Schedoni at exorbitant prices. See link for example:

http://shop.audi.de/webapp/wcs/stores/s ... ryId=10051


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You mean to say that no-one has the Audi TT matching luggage set yet? Made by Schedoni at exorbitant prices. See link for example: Â
> 
> http://shop.audi.de/webapp/wcs/stores/s ... ryId=10051


What's 'matching' about it? Am I missing something? ??? It looks rather ordinary yet expensive. :-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually think there's nothing wrong with matching luggage - at least you know what to look for.

Matching outfits is a real bugbear of mine though.

It's bad enough on twins but inexcusable on husband and wife.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

A few years ago my dad bought us both Wadworth 6X sweatshirts for Christmas (you can already see where this is going, can't you :). Never one to be original - I mean I'm a female for heavens sake, i know I drink it but ???
just after this we all met up (all from a different starting point) in Oxford all with these matching swaetshirts :-X
I've never been so shamed


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> What's 'matching' about it? Am I missing something? ??? Â It looks rather ordinary yet expensive. :-/


It comes in 3 different sizes and a soft bag as well. And yes, it is expensive!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A few years ago my dad bought us both Wadworth 6X sweatshirts for Christmas (you can already see where this is going, can't you :). Never one to be original - I mean I'm a female for heavens sake, i know I drink it but ???
> just after this we all met up (all from a different starting point) in Oxford all with these matching swaetshirts :-X
> I've never been so shamed


Sweet.


----------

